# saying goodbye



## miraclemom (Jan 8, 2006)

We had to say goodbye this morning to our 11 yo Golden. He was fine yesterday, played outside with the kids and had a great day. No known illness or problems at all, great dog. There was vomit in the floor this am didn't think much of it since he had a ham bone lastnight. He always sleeps in our 9 yo daughters room on the floor. He was there looking just like normal when our 12 yo daughter went in to take him outside and he wasn't breathing. He was gone..... no suffering, no pain, no struggle didn't wake us up with any problems. What happened? I called the vet who was sad, they loved Chance, he said it wasn't the bone (i wouldn't ever forgive myself if it were) said we could do autopsy but I say why, won't bring him back and he went so peacefully. There was a quarter size mark of blood on the carpet by side face. I'm puzzled anyone have thoughts? He was a terrific dog and today is a very sad day for us. Also, any ideas on helping the kids would be great, I know it will take time, they are so sad.
Thank you all so much


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

First of all, I'm so sorry for your loss. It's such a heart wrenching experience to lose a member of the family.

We have an older dog (age 14) that had puppies about 11 years ago. One of the puppies went to my husband's son and his wife. They named him Kramer. He was the one and only child.....I mean dog for a few years. Then came a son....then came triplets. Just last week, they lost Kramer at age 11. The children (ages 7 and 5)colored small pictures attached them to helium balloons and sent them to Kramer in heaven. I honestly think the adults have a more difficult time.

Again, I'm sorry for you loss.

Franh


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Our deepest sympathy on your loss. The sudden passing of a loved family member is very difficult.In this time of mourning you need to remember him and celebrate his life.
You can get some comfort in the fact that you gave him a wonderful hambone to chew on his last night here on earth.
I'm sure he will be waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge and when your time comes,You will be together again.
Our condolances to your whole family,
You must believe,
Shane & Lee


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I am also sorry for your loss. We had to put our miniature daschund, Buddy, to sleep a few months back, and it's very hard on our whole family. I had to play strong dad for the kids, but I still miss his companionship a lot.

My wife and I decided we would get a new dog, but we originally thought we needed to wait a long time to get over the loss of Buddy.

But my sister-in-law wouldn't let us. She convinced us to find a puppy and she paid for him.....

Though Samson could never "replace" Buddy, having him around has eased some of the pain. But at times, little things Samson does reminds us all of funny things Buddy did. 

One thing I did to help the kids feel better about losing Buddy, is we went and bought a little douglas fir starter and planted it in the yard as a memorial to Buddy. The kids all loved the idea.....

Rick


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

It is never easy. We lost our very special golden, Hunter, 2 years ago to autoimmune hemolytic anemia and liver damage brought on by his 3rd proheart6 injection. Our grandson had just turned 4 in July, Hunter had turned 4 in Aug. and he died in Oct. Zack couldn't understand--he loved Hunter and I have wonderful pictures of them together. At the time I was was so guilt ridden because I had switched him, his littermate sister and our adopted golden mix from Interceptor to ProHeart6 and he died--I killed him. But I couldn't say that to a 4 year old. I just told him God needed a very special golden in Heaven so he took Hunter--but he did leave us KayCee, Honey and Buck (Buck was the only one not switched to PH6. Honey had had 2 injections, KayCee had had l injection.) That did satisfy Zack. It took me 8 months--and the loss of 40 pounds --to finally know I had not killed him, that drug that was suppose to so safe killed him.

I am so sorry for your loss. I still miss my "Petey" so much, but now I can talk of him without crying (usually) and I know I will see my special boy again some day.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's hard when you lose a family member. We've lost 2 dogs - one to a dog attack and one due to old age. We had her put to sleep after several months of ill health. She was 13. I've got tears streaming down my face. I don't know why I click on these threads because they always make me so sad.


----------



## cathi (Dec 16, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss; there is no easy way to let go. I lost my dog 2 years ago by a hit and run. Sarge was only 3 years old and we all still miss him. I still cry when I think of him. He is still in my heart so to me, he is never really gone. He is just in a different place and I cherish his memory.
I hope this message brings you a little peace and I wish I could say something to ease your grief. My thoughts are with you and yours.


----------



## margarite martin (Apr 19, 2005)

my deepest sympathy to your in your loss. I know how it feels ....i had one who lived to be 18 yrs and one was 14 yrs. Had to get them both put down...Our daughter was 4 years old when we lost our 18 year old.. WE were devastated ,we had hundreds of pics of him so we looked through them all and put the best ones in one photo album...you never really get over losing them...we always got another one before the other one got too old. Currently we have two goldens...one is almost 12 years old and the baby girl is 10 months..i know our old fellows days are numbered as he is getting very crippled and is on glucosamine for his joints but so far he is not in pain. I would suggest you get another one as soon as possible... this worked for us ...not as in replacing the other one though... Sounds like yours went peacefull so that is something to be grateful for.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm so sorry for you lose Miriclemom. I lost my Arby last October. I lost my Cedah 4 years ago but had Arby to shed the tears on. I lasted through two weekends without Arby before I found my new pup Oakly. I fretted over whether to wait before getting a new GR. But in the end I decided it was what I needed. My new pup is a male and completly different than my last two and is keeping me completly busy and entertained. Please for your own sake don't hesitate to find your NEXT golden!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Oakys Dad said:


> Please for your own sake don't hesitate to find your NEXT golden!


I've learned this too. I am so glad we didn't wait as long as we thought we needed to.

Rick


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

micraclemom: we experienced very similar pain last year at this time when our 7-year-old Reyna died. While we never did the autopsy, the consensus of three vets we consulted was that she died of hemangioma. 

Like Chance, Reyna had played hard all day and everything seemed normal. She passed away suddenly in the middle of the night. 

Our hearts go out to you. This is a miserable thing to happen. I hope that you someday find it in your hearts to give another golden a wonderful life, just as you did for Chance. It would an awesome thing to do in his memory.


----------



## LuvOllie (Jan 5, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.. Hoping comfort and prayers will surround you during this difficult time...


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss, Miraclemom. We just lost our fabulous Abbey on December 13th. She would have been 11 Yrs. old this coming Friday, the 8th. Much like your pup, she was with us on Monday and gone on Tuesday. I still can't believe it and I think of her constantly. I don't know what else to say, I know the hurt is hard and heavy on you.


----------



## Timber's Mom (Dec 10, 2005)

My heartfelt sympathy for your loss. It sounds like he had a great life and you will have lots of wonderful memories to cherish. Don't beat yourself up over why he left...at 11 he was older and there could be many reasons including old age. What a great way to go...no suffering.

We had to say goodbye to our 19 yr. old horse who was part of our lives for 19 years on Dec. 27th due to what the vet thinks was a tumour. We could have had an autopsy done but it surely wouldn't bring him back so why put ourselves through that?

Eventually, the pain will subside and you'll be left with wonderful memories. I love the balloon idea for the kids. That is something I will suggest to my sister for our niece as our horse was also hers.


----------



## Rich1515 (Jun 11, 2005)

I am crushed to hear about your loss. Please take the proper time to grieve and please explain to the children so that they aren't left to make assumptions. Not trying to tell you how to raise your family...just trying to help. Again, my heart goes out to you and when your ready - your next family member will be ready to come home and help bridge the void left with losing a friend.


----------



## i_love_golden's_93 (Jan 22, 2006)

*yaeh i had that happen abou a month ago I sorry*

  yeah i had to say good bye to my best friend a beagle mix. about a month ago i grew up with him he was a beagle mix i loved him he had somthing wrong with his liver but it was a peacful death so that made me better i really miss him but my golden is my boy now so he si very good he will becoming a thearpy dog soon :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## Miss Daisy's Mom (Jun 29, 2005)

My deepest sympathies to you and your family. Losing a beloved friend and family member is so very difficult. I loved the idea of the balloons. I think that is something children can understand, and it might make them feel that part of them is still with him. Just celebrate his life and always remember the wonderful times together, and like everyone else has said, don't wait too long to bring a new friend into your family. God Bless.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

*I am so sorry for your loss. I know the feeling. I held mine in my arms while they put Shamos to sleep a few years ago. Its very difficult. Loosing a member of the family is never easy. I love the idea of the balloons with the picture idea. I think that would be great for the kids. I also agree that it is more difficult on the adults because kids are so resilient. Again my deepest sympathies.*


----------



## Skenney (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm so deeply sorry for your loss. I'm crying my eyes out reading this thread, they're such heartbreaking stories. I love the ideas shared by others, to plant a tree to remember them by and to release balloons... you're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

I actually got Vinny a few weeks after i found out Charlie had Lymphosarcoma. Since I knew we would be losing Charlie before too much longer, I wanted to get a new little guy who would still be around when Charlie's time came. It actually was really good for charlie to have a little guy around to keep him in line and keep him playful! For me, it also helped to keep my mind off the inevitable in the meantime, plus it made the "transition" much easier when the time came. 

Obviously not everyone knows when their pups' time is approaching, and can't get a little guy before their older golden goes to heaven. But I know for myself The hardest part of losing charlie would be to come home to an empty house after he was gone. I know I'll always have a place in my heart for Charlie, and I still miss him terribly. It's been 3 months since we had to put him to sleep and I still lose a few tears from time to time. But I couldnt imagine my home without my goldens. 

I think the amount of time needed to mourn and move on totally depends on the person, but i think the best way to cope, often is to move on and bring new Goldens (or other pups) into your life, yet keep the memories in your heart.

Laura


----------



## DEE (Jan 17, 2006)

I Am So Sorry For Your Loss- We Lost Our 8 Year Old Rocky This Past January- He Had A Slight Loss Of Appetite And Was Kind Of Listless So We Took Him To The Vet, He Had A Tumor In His Spleen, And They Gave Him A Week To Live. He Made It For 13 Days, And We Had To Put Him Down Because He Stopped Eating And Drinking, And He Couldn't Get Up Anymore. It Was Maybe The Most Devastating Experience Of My Life. He Went With So Much Dignity, And Would Still Wag His Tale When He Saw Us, Even Though He Was To Weak To Anything Else. I Loved My Rocky, And I Miss Him Immensely. We Did Get Another Puppy, Clyde, And It Does Help With That Big Empty Place In The Heart That Comes From Losing You Best Friend. Goldens Are Just The Best. May You Find Comfort.
Dee


----------



## DEE (Jan 17, 2006)

DEE said:


> I am sooo sorry for your loss- we lost our 8 year old male to a spleen tumor in January. It was totally unexpected- he lost his appetite and was listless, and we took him to the vet thinking maybe an infection or something, and they gave him a week to live. He made it for 13 days, and handled hoimself with dignity right until the day we had to have him put to sleep to end his suffering. As weak as he was, he still managed to wag his tail whenever he saw us, and I'll tell you- I loved that dog so much I would have given him my own blood if it would have saved him.
> We did get another golden puppy and it does help to fill in that lonely spot left by Rocky's departure, even though I never thought anything would. My thoughts are with you thrugh this tough time. I know I will never get over the death or Rocky. He will always be number 1 in my heart.


----------

